# Adult Sakura vs. Jiraiya



## Ersa (Jan 11, 2016)

*Location*: Sannin Showdown
*Distance*: 10m
*Knowledge*: Manga
*Restrictions/Conditions*:
- Assume her seal is the same as The Last (capable of recharging 100% BSM Naruto).
- Jiraiya starts in base.


----------



## Itachі (Jan 11, 2016)

Yomi Numa GG

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Jan 11, 2016)

Itachі said:


> Yomi Numa GG



Yeah, very likely


----------



## hbcaptain (Jan 11, 2016)

YomiNuma isn't gging , Sakura will summon Katsuyu but Jiraya stills wins .


----------



## Alex Payne (Jan 11, 2016)

Adult Sakura > Tsunade ~ Jiraiya as per portrayal obviously

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Jan 11, 2016)

hbcaptain said:


> YomiNuma isn't gging , Sakura will summon Katsuyu but Jiraya stills wins .



Jiraiya knows she is a summoner. He will make a very big yomi Nima so that it would sink the slug. After that Sakura is alone and can be easily gg'ed by another yomi Numa.

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 11, 2016)

> sink the slug



The slug can split.

not saying sakura wins but Yomi numa can't really insta kill Katsuyu.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## hbcaptain (Jan 11, 2016)

Duhul10 said:


> Jiraiya knows she is a summoner. He will make a very big yomi Nima so that it would sink the slug. After that Sakura is alone and can be easily gg'ed by another yomi Numa.


Well big Yomi Numa needs more time than average .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jan 11, 2016)

Sakura punches the mud, which creates a giant splash that pushes her out of its hold. Yomi Numa fails.

Anyway, War Sakura wasn't far off Tsunade in power, but Adult Sakura is clearly much faster and probably possesses higher physical strength too. So yeah, Sakura wins.​

Reactions: Agree 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Jan 11, 2016)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Sakura punches the mud, which creates a giant splash that pushes her out of its hold. Yomi Numa fails.
> 
> Anyway, War Sakura wasn't far off Tsunade in power, but Adult Sakura is clearly much faster and probably possesses higher physical strength too. So yeah, Sakura wins.​​



If Sakura punches the mud her hand will stick in there + in that time Jiraiya can use FCD and then desummon the toad when it is close to be submerged.
Saying that Sakura is stronger than Tsunade means nothing, because so is Jiraiya by a pretty wide margin.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Eliyua23 (Jan 11, 2016)

Alex Payne said:


> Adult Sakura > Tsunade ~ Jiraiya as per portrayal obviously



Yerp

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zef (Jan 11, 2016)

Shockwave punch GG

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jan 11, 2016)

Yomi Numa GG

She won't be moving while under the swamp, unless anyone can prove she has the same strength as a boss snake which could only barely move while only partially sunk under a weakened variant by Jiraiya's own admission [1] [2]

Full powered variant would require even more strength than that boss snake possessed to not only move (which the snake was doing in the weakened swamp), but escape (which the snake could not do in the weakened swamp), seeing as she won't just be partially sunk by it unlike the colossal snake, she'll be 100m underneath it.

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Bringer (Jan 11, 2016)

Zef said:


> Shockwave punch GG



This is actually really impressive... She broke it without even touching it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jan 11, 2016)

She actually touched a part of the debris there, which released a shock wave from the punch that affected the other debris, but that entire scene was contrary to canon.

Gaara released a huge amount sand over 100m from him to hold up a part of the collapsing stadium... while inside the stadium... that's surrounded by a forest, not a desert. 

After watching the movie.. most of it was contrary to what was shown in the manga, that is, to say, ridiculously comical feat-wise.

Naruto transferring a god-level Rasengan to a genin who can't create and maintain control to utulize a mere palm-sized Rasengan himself was what sent the movie under.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Bringer (Jan 11, 2016)

DaVizWiz said:


> She actually touched a part of the debris there, which released a shock wave from the punch, but that entire scene was contrary to canon.
> 
> Gaara released a huge amount sand over 100m from him to hold up a part of the collapsing stadium... while inside the stadium... that's surrounded by a forest.



I watched the gif a lot, I can't see where her fist touches part of the debris. 

Ah, canon movies with outrageous feats. A game of legit or outlier.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jan 11, 2016)

BringerOfChaos said:


> I watched the gif a lot, I can't see where her fist touches part of the debris.
> 
> Ah, canon movies with outrageous feats. A game of legit or outlier.


Looks to me like she's striking the closest debris falling toward her, which is the size of her head, which is instantly crushed upon contact, emitting a shock wave that repels and breaks the remaining debris.

When Temari repelled that remaining debris hanging in mid air after Sakura striked it, right out of the stadium, I realized the movie's feats were going to be highly questionable, especially considering Temari wasn't shown armed with her fan while at the location prior to the stadium crashing 

Apparently Gaara can create colossal amounts of sand out of thin air [1] [2], Temari can use futon stronger than she did in her youth without the need for her fan or can manifest her fan out of thin air, and Boruto can learn how to control a god level rasengan while earlier in the day unable to master the basic palm-sized variant.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bringer (Jan 11, 2016)

I didn't watch the movie(I hear it's out in Korean)

Hell I didn't even watch The Last  

I'll probably read the new Boruto manga in the future(unless it's complete trash), but I'm not going to touch the movies at all. 

Anyway I took the two frames back to back





It looks to me that her fist never touched that debris, and instead the shockwave destroyed it

edit: I never saw the Temari feat, but what's so unbelievable about it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 11, 2016)

> pparently Gaara can create colossal amounts of sand out of thin air



this is practically just an upgrade from his desert field.. when he was 12..


----------



## Indra (Jan 11, 2016)

BringerOfChaos said:


> This is actually really impressive... She broke it without even touching it


She touched the debris, if you actually slow down the frame, you saw her hand there. The problem with the is that the transition frame between the parts is almost non sequential. One second her hand is levitating to punch, the second it's already done.

Either-way it's impossible for her to use CES without invoking physical contact first. Though if someone can prove that it doesn't need physical contact to work, I'd be eager to agree. What do you think?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Zef (Jan 11, 2016)

Indra, get yo agenda pushing ass out here.



DaVizWiz said:


> After watching the movie.. most of it was contrary to what was shown in the manga, that is, to say, ridiculously comical feat-wise.


There's things in the manga contrary to what's shown in the manga. 

That being said I agree on your last point. 



> Naruto transferring a god-level Rasengan to a genin who can't create and maintain control to utulize a mere palm-sized Rasengan himself was what sent the movie under.


Boruto wielding that Rasengan made no sense. His arm should have gotten destroyed just trying to maintain that shit.


----------



## Bringer (Jan 11, 2016)

DaVizWiz said:


> Looks to me like she's striking the closest debris falling toward her, which is the size of her head, which is instantly crushed upon contact, emitting a shock wave that repels and breaks the remaining debris.
> 
> When Temari repelled that remaining debris hanging in mid air after Sakura striked it, right out of the stadium, I realized the movie's feats were going to be highly questionable, especially considering Temari wasn't shown armed with her fan while at the location prior to the stadium crashing
> 
> Apparently Gaara can create colossal amounts of sand out of thin air [1] [2], Temari can use futon stronger than she did in her youth without the need for her fan or can manifest her fan out of thin air, and Boruto can learn how to control a god level rasengan while earlier in the day unable to master the basic palm-sized variant.



Well Gaara can grind sand like he did against Kimmimaru, maybe as an adult it takes seconds instead of a minute.

As for Temari, there exists wind techniques where a fan is not needed. Orochimaru used a D rank wind technique to knock down a tree. It's not farfetched to believe Temari has some fanless wind techniques. 



lndra said:


> She touched the debris, if you actually slow down the frame, you saw her hand there. The problem with the is that the transition frame between the parts is almost non sequential. One second her hand is levitating to punch, the second it's already done.
> 
> Either-way it's impossible for her to use CES without invoking physical contact first. Though if someone can prove that it doesn't need physical contact to work, I'd be eager to agree. What do you think?



I posted both frames. Her arm wasn't long enough to reach the debris, but yeah it could be a animation thing. 

As for your second part, yeah mechanically Okasho shouldn't work without contact, that is true. 



> People in general are liable to acknowledge it as super-strength, but this is an application of medical ninjutsu that demands concentration and minute chakra control. Maximal chakra is instantly kneaded inside the body, and all of it is enclosed into the right fist at a moment's notice!! That chakra is dispersed into the target with the impact of the punch, propagating the damage into its every nook and corner! Any kind of strength is meaningless before this technique . Since the damage dealt is dependent on the amount of chakra, it's also possible for an expert shinobi to collect it into their fingertips.



The only explanation I can think of is Sakura prematurely pushing the chakra out of her fist hitting the air... and Causing a shockwave... Um... Chakra... Ninja... Magic... I don't know.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bonly (Jan 11, 2016)

Sakura walks up to Jiraiya and turns him into red mist, well either that or she punches the ground to send him flying then take him out while he's in the air

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blu-ray (Jan 11, 2016)

Smashy Smashy ground pound gg.



Zef said:


> Boruto wielding that Rasengan made no sense. His arm should have gotten destroyed just trying to maintain that shit.


To be fair his arm did get fucked up.



> When Temari repelled that remaining debris hanging in mid air after Sakura striked it, right out of the stadium, I realized the movie's feats were going to be highly questionable, especially considering Temari wasn't shown armed with her fan while at the location prior to the stadium crashing



Except she did have her fan. It was on her back when she jumped to Sakura's side after blowing away the debris off screen.



> Apparently Gaara can create colossal amounts of sand out of thin air [1] [2], Temari can use futon stronger than she did in her youth without the need for her fan or can manifest her fan out of thin air, and Boruto can learn how to control a god level rasengan while earlier in the day unable to master the basic palm-sized variant.



Gaara did the exact same thing during the Kage summit with just gourd sand. Colossal for Gaara would be flooding the entire stadium. This is basic.

What was there to control. It was the same exact Rasengan except bigger and stronger, purely due to Naruto. It's like you forgot that Naruto handed out Rasengans to people who didn't even know the technique at all, and even to Lee who can't use ninjutsu in the first place.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Jan 11, 2016)

raging lions mane, gg

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## UchihaX28 (Jan 11, 2016)

Adult Sakura negs. This is a joke thread.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bringer (Jan 11, 2016)

Okay, so I skimmed the Boruto movie. Where exactly do we put the adult characters at? I mean Gaara, Darui, Chojowhatever, and Onoki's granddaughter could all fight evenly with an enemy that could fight base Sasuke and base Naruto. How did they not get lol speed blitzed? 

Shikamaru could hold the two enemies who are stronger than Bijuu, so can Shikamaru hold bijuu down?


----------



## Zef (Jan 11, 2016)

I never saw what stopped Nara clan members from restraining Bijuu......Except I believe at one point Naruto's chakra mode broke free from a shadow possession jutsu.  

Don't know about the Kage. No one in this section or OBD seems interested in doing calcs/stats regarding the film


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 12, 2016)

Sakura smears him, or she summons the forbidden one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Speedyamell (May 19, 2017)

Sakura ground pound gg's jiraiya along with all his toads lol

Reactions: Disagree 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Gohara (May 20, 2017)

Jiraiya wins with around high difficulty at most.  Sakura is portrayed as being => Tsunade.  However Jiraiya is portrayed as being around as powerful as the Paths version of Nagato.  So Jiraiya's portrayal is superior to Sakura's portrayal.


----------



## nmwn93 (May 20, 2017)

Sakura wins. Cut the bullshit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LostSelf (May 20, 2017)

Sakura loses. Nothing says she surpassed Tsunade (Unless we take the "I finally caught up to them" wich being honest, it's only taken as valid if a popular character like Itachi, Sannin or Minato say it .

But she's at best equal to Tsunade. And imo Jiraiya is just superior combat wise and has the advantage.

Byakugo will be hard pressed against overheated oil. On top of that, Sakura's not even as durable as Tsunade is, so who says Jiraiya won't just break her neck with Frog Katas if he lands it. Or deals massive damage with hair spikes, etc.

But Jiraiya is too well suited to fight Tsunade and Sakura.

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Infernal Imp (May 20, 2017)

Seeing Yomi numa GG hurts my soul at this point 
I think it could go either way, but Jiraiya has versatility on his side and will be familiar with Sakuras fighting style since she's literally Tsunade 2.0. I think he takes it high diff, too much tech that Sakura isn't aware of and can't properly deal with.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (May 20, 2017)

Can't tell if this thread is Jiraiya underestimation or Sakura overestimation. Either way, once Jiraiya gets in HM its a GG.


----------



## Mithos (May 20, 2017)

LostSelf said:


> Byakugo will be hard pressed against overheated oil. On top of that, Sakura's not even as durable as Tsunade is, so who says Jiraiya won't just break her neck with Frog Katas if he lands it. Or deals massive damage with hair spikes, etc.



None of these attacks would circumvent Byakugou.

But I do agree that Jiraiya is a tough match-up for Tsunade/Sakura; Toad > Slug.


----------



## LostSelf (May 20, 2017)

Mithos said:


> None of these attacks would circumvent Byakugou.
> 
> But I do agree that Jiraiya is a tough match-up for Tsunade/Sakura; Toad > Slug.



Overheated oil that sticks to your body is a way of forcing you to deal with inmense pain and use a lot of chakra to regenerate from. Also for Jiraiya to land more hits.

One doesn't need to circunvent Byakugo in one hit to win, though. Otherwise not even Nagato would beat them without Soul Rip.


----------



## Mithos (May 20, 2017)

LostSelf said:


> Overheated oil that sticks to your body is a way of forcing you to deal with inmense pain and use a lot of chakra to regenerate from. Also for Jiraiya to land more hits.
> 
> One doesn't need to circunvent Byakugo in one hit to win, though. Otherwise not even Nagato would beat them without Soul Rip.



Okay. Sakura would likely jump out of the burning oil, though. Though that would likely provide an opening. It's possible though that Sakura prevents the oil from touching her in the first place by smashing the ground, sending it away. 

As for your second point, true.


----------



## LostSelf (May 20, 2017)

Mithos said:


> Okay. Sakura would likely jump out of the burning oil, though. Though that would likely provide an opening. It's possible though that Sakura prevents the oil from touching her in the first place by smashing the ground, sending it away.
> 
> As for your second point, true.



Well, i agree with punching the floor. I didn't think about it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------

